# Surnames



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi all  

As you know, we are soon to be parents for the 2nd time! The only slight worry I have is about the surname.
When DD came home 3 years ago, we had some paperwork which allowed us to name DD in our surname, and be registered as that at docs and dentists etc. 
I know that since then the laws have changed, and we cannot change newbie's surname until we go to court.
My worry is that if we cannot have her "known as" Smith, then it's firstly confusing for DD if her new baby sister doesn't have the same name as us, and more importantly, with BF living in the vacinity it's a risk having her birthname displayed on the electronic board in the doctors, or to have her birthname shouted out at the dentists, or the baby clinic.

Today, we have received the "Delegation of Parental Responsibility" forms (didn't have these the 1st time round )
and it states that the surname will be changed when the adoption order is made. It cannot be changed before then without the permission of the Court. 

Is there any way that the SS will allow newbie to be "known as" Smith until the adoption order is granted, for the protection of her identity??

Does anyone know, or have any recent experience of similar?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Ever,

We adopted our cherub in November. Our doctors were more than happy to register him with his birth name but know as "Smith" so when i called to make an appointment I used his known as name. When we legally adopted him we provided them with a copy of the adoption order therefore removing any trace of his birth name and we also got a new medical card with his new name. My health visitor was great also. Haven't bothered with the dentist as they arn't really interested untill he has all of his teeth unless we have a problem...

Am sure yours will be fine.

Good Luck

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ever

As mum to a gorgeous cherub has already posted, you can have your new DD registered in her birth name but to be know as "Smith"

We did this with our DD & she was the same age as your new DD to be.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Ever,
We had the same dilemma regarding Drs surgery electronic calling boards and our surgery wouldn't register under new name until it was legally changed but what they did was arrange it so that when I phone to make an appt I give the current name and when the Dr or nurse calls for us it appears on the board as patient number 123456 so we will know its little chick but no-one else will.  Our little chicks family are not very local but the surname is very unusual so I was a bit paranoid.  For everything else I have used our surname.
c
x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Ever

We had the same experiences as the others, he was registered at the doctors, dentist and nursery under his birth surname, but we requested that he be known as our name.  In our letter from SS when he had been placed we had a document regarding this and thinking back it stated that adopted children can be "known as" your name.  I took this letter to the relevant people and we had no problems.  If you have any problems may be your SW can write you a letter requesting this for you.

Tracey x


----------

